# "Goldadors" ...Ad posted in Classifieds...



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Edit 10/20/2008

I took my family to see the litter and they are cool little pups. (What pups aren't?) The litter now has an ad here on RTF located here: http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?t=31787

Chris

**********************************************************

My buddy's female HR and SH yellow lab was accidentally bred by the neighbor's Golden Retriever male. She gave birth to eleven pups, ranging from light yellow to fox red.

Needless to say, he was pretty bummed.

So now he has a litter of mixed-breed, accidental designer dogs. 

I know all about the posts bemoaning the horrific labradoodle, etc.

Do any of you here have any experience with half-golden, half-lab mutts? Anything you care to share?

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Talking about feeling cheap in the morning...
I bet the owner of the Golden has had to go in therapy he's so mortified. Next thing you know the Golden'll probably be getting a tattoo and moving into a trailer park.


----------



## oaklandbay (Sep 1, 2005)

A hunting buddy of mine had two of them back in Nebraska and I would have to say they were very smart and and avid hunters. He trained them to what I would say is a master level and they excelled in cold water and in the crp.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Becky, I'm telling you, he's confused.

He was planning on breeding her to a decent stud lab in the future and doing the colored-yarn thing to give each pup a unique marking. But now, he's considering little unique bandanas. I'm telling you, this Golden thing really threw a wrench into the works!

But seriously, I'm wondering if anyone has anything to share about how these "goldadors" tend to shake out as dogs. They're only 24 hours old, so he's not really put together a plan yet to find them homes.

Oaklandbay, Thanks!

Chris


----------



## Pete (Dec 24, 2005)

Chris
I f you market it right,,,your sitting on a gold mine:razz:
Pete


----------



## oaklandbay (Sep 1, 2005)

raise and train them the same as any other lab and he should have good luck with them as my friend did. Upland hunting comes natural for them from what I have seen.


----------



## Jo Ann Reynolds (Jul 2, 2007)

A friend's daughter has one that is a rescue dog. He looks more like a golden, is an excellent house dog, great with their kids, friendly, stable temperament, biddable. They don't hunt or do retriever games so no data on that score. I dog sit for him from time to time and he is a joy to have around.


----------



## BirdNMouth (Sep 16, 2008)

No personal experience with Lab/Golden mix but lets just say your buddy has a litter of cheap hunting dogs
On a more serious note, he should check them for birdiness and retrieving desire and if they show promise no reason he can't sell them at a low price (like $50 each) as hunting dogs to people who aren't interested in shelling out the $$ for a purebred Lab or Golden. No reason they shouldn't make decent pets either.. What is the neighbor's Golden like? Show or field breeding? Might make a huge difference in the type of pups produced.
OTOH very doubtful any serious hunter would want a mix...


----------



## IA Hunter (May 1, 2006)

Are you thinking of getting one? It could be a great "Free dog," I would consider taking one if it was free! I am sure with any luck they would be decent gun dogs with a little training.


----------



## firehouselabs (Jan 23, 2008)

Well the daddy has a good enough nose to find the female in heat!!! Unless she was a total tramp and date raped the poor boy. There are also SAR groups to consider, they like the birdyness of the labs and the calmer demeanor of the goldens- so it's a match made in heaven! I had a golden/lab mix 3/4 lab 1/4 golden that was a great hunting dog, quiet in the house, loyal as heck, and just a good all around dog. But then she was also black.


----------



## BirdNMouth (Sep 16, 2008)

.. And Chris.. when they are older, take some pictures and post them! I would love to see what they look like

It's the new retriever experiment!;-)


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Good question on the type of Golden the dad is.

I've never seen the sire, but I know he was a birdy, curious, roaming sort. I believe he'd messed with various neighbors' birds and animals over the years. My buddy used to joke about shooting this dog when it came on his property. Actually, he did comment that when his lab was in heat, they would have to watch that golden from down the lane!

It will be interesting. My kids are already begging to go visit and see the pups. 

Chris


----------



## BirdNMouth (Sep 16, 2008)

firehouselabs said:


> Well the daddy has a good enough nose to find the female in heat!!!


Well... When I was a kid we had a Shih Tzu... And his nose was good enough he found a Lab girl in heat! No joking.. And thankfully.. He was neutered so no Shih-Dors (and being neutered did not stop him from wanting girls one bit)


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

IA Hunter said:


> Are you thinking of getting one? It could be a great "Free dog," I would consider taking one if it was free! I am sure with any luck they would be decent gun dogs with a little training.


He's not figured that part out yet, but I believe he's looking at selling them for a nominal fee. We're not too far from Decatur, IL and we've got some pitbull types around. I'm of the mindset that advertising "free puppies to good homes" is likely to draw some posers seeking bait/training dogs. But if you make them drop a Ben Franklin, that may tend to weed some of that out. Just a theory though...

My wife is already asking me if we took one if they'd charge us! It's really ironic because when our Luke dog died, we were down to two labs. As she cried and mourned, my wife said to me "Well, I am sort of glad that we're down to two dogs and I don't really ever want to get back up to three again."

As far as I can tell, this two dog max limit lasted about three weeks!

Chris


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

BirdNMouth said:


> .. And Chris.. when they are older, take some pictures and post them! I would love to see what they look like
> 
> It's the new retriever experiment!;-)


I've done a little googling and apparently folks are doing this breeding intentionally. I'll likely post some pics when they get a little older.

Chris


----------



## BirdNMouth (Sep 16, 2008)

Chris Atkinson said:


> My buddy used to joke about shooting this dog when it came on his property.
> 
> Chris


Should have done that BEFORE his dog came into heat


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

I understand that cross is quite popular as service dogs, in fact I saw one tonight at our local kennel club. A friend and neighbor is raising it as a service dog, it's about 6 mos. I'd guess from its color it's a show golden cross, the pup is very blond. It wears one of the service dog vests in class. If you'd like, I could find out who she's raising it for as an idea for your friend to market his pups to.

If your friend wants any ideas, I'm pretty good at creative ad writing, too. Some of our older members might remember my trampy old dog J-Bell who got loose and found a coonhound and had a litter when she was almost 10. I advertised the **** A Bay Retriever pups as all purpose hunters for birds, *****, varmints, house cats, etc. and sold them all and had a wait list. Why should designer mutt breeders get all the love?? They went to pretty nice homes, too.


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

There are some people in the eastern part of the state that purposely breed goldens, labs, springers, and bassets and market them as the perfect hunting dog. They are a quarter of each breed. They claim that they are excellent hunters and have done this cross many times. They claim to be awesome hunters!


----------



## luvmylabs23139 (Jun 4, 2005)

There is a guide dog group based in Florida that actually does this cross. I've had several of them in my obedience classes with their puppy raisers. Fun dogs, all the ones I've seen look more like labs than goldens. They've been either black or yellow but with slightly longer coats. A few have made it all the way thru the program and are now working guide dogs.


----------



## frogs97 (Sep 10, 2007)

I remember reading somewhere that there was a guide dog breeding program that did that intentionally. I don't remember what their exact logic was, though.


----------



## frogs97 (Sep 10, 2007)

Crap, sorry, should have read the whole thread.


----------



## Bruce MacPherson (Mar 7, 2005)

Chris, my brother owend one. He was a huge dog and a real character but he was a better than average duck dog. When he lost him, of old age, a few years back he was devestated and never got another dog. PM me the info he might be interested.

Mac


----------



## RJG (Feb 18, 2005)

Chris,

Funny story - Reverend Charlie Rentz and his wife, Marsha, an anesthesiologist, have both goldens and labs. As he told the story, they went off to work one day with strict instructions to the housekeeper to keep the lab and the golden away from each other as one of them was in season. When they arrived home at the end of the day, the dogs were frolicking around together ---too late---. 

When asked, the housekeeper told him - "Oh, Senor Rentz, eet is the Spring..eet will happen!"

Anyway, I believe Marsha sold them at her hospital as "goldadors" for about $400 each. Don't know how they ever turned out as adults, but I bet at the least they made nice pets.


----------



## Cleo Watson (Jun 28, 2006)

If they have long fur they can dye them black and sell them as Flat Coats. Just kidding. I bet they will make great hunters and good companions. Do post some pictures.


----------



## honkin (May 5, 2006)

I'm ashamed to ask this, but what do you think you could get for a Boykador?


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Chris don't you worry about it. Taken care of. 

http://retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?p=335075#post335075

Not helpy Helperson but I did stay at a hotel once.....


----------



## windycanyon (Dec 21, 2007)

If I ever have an "OOPs" litter here, I would hope for it to be such a nice combination. Can't ask for a nicer temperament, and with any luck, they are usually smart too! As said before, there is a reason Guide Dogs, etc, have been doing such mixed breedings. Way better than the threat of the Chow/Shep "stud" that used to come calling before I was totally fenced!


----------



## JDogger (Feb 2, 2003)

I really wanted to write;

Flame suit on...cull them.

What the hell, they're puppies yet to come. Line up some pet homes and place 'em.

Mistakes will happen. I do not agree though with service dogs being so bred on purpose.

Call me a hard *ss regards,

JD


----------



## pupaloo (Jan 6, 2006)

This cross is absolutely used for guide dogs in So Cal. If I was your friend, I'd do all the stuff you'd do with a field lab litter, and see how they do. If they are birdy and all that, then I bet there are lots of hunting families that would love one.

lol badbullgator!


----------



## Deb Z (Mar 18, 2008)

I will second and third the information about the guide dogs. For a while I was fortunate enough to be able to volunteer at The Seeing Eye. They had a few of these mixes (and these were the only two breeds that they intentionally crossed), and all were lovely dogs. 

I have also seen a few along the way in all the years that I helped with obedience classes, and I don't recall one that I didn't like. 

My guess is that even with a nominal adoption fee, they won't have any problems placing them. The litters that I see listed in these parts never seem to last long.

Best wishes if/when you go to visit them......remember, everyone on the list is quite creative with new puppy names......

Deb Z


----------



## Susan (Jun 10, 2003)

I was a puppy raiser for Canine Companions for Independence (CCI) a service dog organization, in the early to mid 90’s. At that time they were purposely making that cross. I believe the concept was based on success of the cross by Guide Dogs in the UK. We had two pups in our area: one red female that looked exactly like a lab, and a male called Harley. Harley was black but looked just like a golden retriever. Both were smart and fast learners and both graduated and became working service dogs. 

Large service dog organizations usually have their own breeding programs but some of the smaller ones depend on donated dogs. You might have your friend contact some of these organizations as they may be interested in the puppies. It is usually a 2+ year wait once a disabled person gets on a list to receive a service dog.

--Susan


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

Hey Chris,

my very first dog, many moons ago, (too many, I'm thinking) was a lab/golden cross I picked up on a whim from a grocery store 'free puppy' give away..(In fact he was advertised as coming from ft lines on both sides..not sure to the truth of that - but the guy told me he was a female, and I named him Honey - which he kept, even after I realized he was a boy..LOL)..He was a great dog - loved to hunt and fun to train...looked like a golden too...I don't think your friend will have any problem finding good homes for them...a lot of people look specifecally for that cross (not sure why, but they do)..

Juli


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

When I was a kid, a friend had 2 lab/golden crosses that were great family pets. One looked like a golden and the other looked like a black Newfoundland - he was huge!!

Best of luck with your new pup!!;-);-)

Andy


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

hi Chris,

remember Jed, my wife's dog?

most gentle soul ever on this earth. really nice family pet.-Paul


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

We have a goldendoodle across the street from us. I know they paid over $1,000 for her. We call her the "pony", she is huge. She is very gentle and friendly, but maybe because they never asked anything of her, she seems a bit vacant between the ears.


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

I would check with Paws With a Cause in Mi . I do believe they like to have clearances though.......


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Chris Atkinson said:


> I'm of the mindset that advertising "free puppies to good homes" is likely to draw some posers seeking bait/training dogs. But if you make them drop a Ben Franklin, that may tend to weed some of that out.


I agree, never free. Those that look for free end up having dogs tied to trees. Raise them just like a purebred litter, screen the homes, get their first shots, deworm them, and sell them for $100-$150. My first dog was a Golden/Brittany cross-lived forever, great kids dog, wonderful temperament.


----------



## Aussie (Jan 4, 2003)

Sighttosea said:


> I would check with Paws With a Cause in Mi . I do believe they like to have clearances though.......



I couple of my friends are puppy rearers for the Guide dogs of the visually impaired. I agree. Even with the best data, from around the world, (golden/lab crosses can be popular due to taller dogs), some have shown non ideal hip results.


----------



## Leddyman (Nov 27, 2007)

This dog here was one. I'm still waiting on another dog to be as good as he was. The best dog I have had...so far. Harley...the wonder dog.


----------



## marion (Apr 18, 2008)

I just lost my old dog at 14. She was a Golden/Lab cross. The mother was a field Golden. The father was a blocky chocolate show type lab. The couple who owned the parents were dating and who knows if the breeding was on purpose or not. The dogs had puppies and the owners got married. 

I never played the retriever games with Raven but she was the best family dog I've ever had. She was calm, intelligent, friendly, happy and willing to do anything I asked of her. My vet loved her and said she was one of the best dogs she had ever seen. Raven was black with a short coat so she looked like a lab except her tail had too much fringe. Raven was healthy her whole life until near the end.

It may not be a good idea to mix breeds but Goldens and Labs produce good dogs.

Marion


----------



## DSemple (Feb 16, 2008)

It’s all about marketing.

You could make a pretty good pitch that they are worth thousands, if you sell them as the absolute perfect choice for a good 12 step program to break ones-self of competing in field trials. 

…..Don

P.S. Bird dogs also work well.


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

We had two lab/golden crosses when I was growing up. Nice family dogs.


----------



## Steve Amrein (Jun 11, 2004)

I know that a AFC/FC LM was bred to a Service GF on purpose for the strict purpose of service dogs. I am pretty sure the breeder (stud owner) had it under contract that all the pups were to be spayed and neutered. If I recall the breeder was pleased that better than 1/2 the dogs made it thru the program and were service dogs the rest went to pet homes. I would bet that the search and rescue folks may have a need for dogs as well. I agree also that many folks would like a dog from a breeding like that. One thing I would not do is give the pups away to the general public. Even the adoption places get a few bucks to cover expenses and in case it does not work out well the would not be so quick to dump them or send to the pound.


----------



## Jim Danis (Aug 15, 2008)

We have a Golden/Lab cross now as a pet and she's the best family dog I have ever owned. She's 12 now and if I had gotten into waterfowling earlier I definitely would have trained her for that. She looks like a Golden but is more fox red in color. Every morning when I get up she has a dokken in her mouth waiting to go. She has as much if not more desire to retrieve than my present MH Lab. Without any real training she's Dove hunted with me off an on and has done a very good job. 

I'd say market the pups properly and he'd do pretty well with them. They might even make more than servicable hunting dogs.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Goldador is a designer breed in Chicago. Make up a pedigree, register them in a pet registry, bada-bing; bada-boom  $$$$$


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 23, 2004)

Bob G. could verify this but George Bragaw used to say that the hunters on the Eastern shore would purposely cross-breed Labs and Goldens and swore they were the best hunting dog ever.

Eric


----------



## Fowl Play WA (Sep 16, 2008)

Honestly, I can think of tons of combos that are way worse than this. At least they're both family friendly breeds, easily trainable breeds, and both are potentially excellent hunters. Both are breeds that hunters and non-hunters pay big money for. It could be way worse (think Labassadors). Who can figure that one out?


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Eric Johnson said:


> Bob G. could verify this but George Bragaw used to say that the hunters on the Eastern shore would purposely cross-breed Labs and Goldens and swore they were the best hunting dog ever.
> 
> Eric


Is George Bragaw still with us? I used to love seeing him handle that little yellow girl he called "Bounder". Nice guy.

Chris


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 23, 2004)

No. George passed away almost 11 years ago. He was indeed an interesting chap and I was very privileged to call him my friend.

One time I was made aware of a 6 yr old Golden that was being washed out of a field trial program with about 6 AA points. The reason is that while he could do the work, he had become somewhat aggressive towards males holding e-collar transmitters. (Smart dog)George was an Amish trainer so I jokingly offered him the dog. His S.O. (Mary Storm) wanted the dog so she could go hunting with George and Bounder. Well I arranged the transfer. The next week-end a NAHRA test was in the neighborhood and George wanted to see what the dog (Tripp I believe) could do...so he entered Tripp in Started!!!

Tripp's number was called to the blind and George said they walked up and the dog was smelling the flowers and acting like anything but a working retriever. George wondered what he gotten himself into and figured it was just for fun. They got to the line and George said, "Sit." He later described it as almost a transformation. The dog sat and then crouched as though in sprinter starting blocs. George called for the bird. The bird went up and down. George said, "Tripp". and then he took the bird and they went to the next one. As George described it, the dog was gone and back in less than 30 seconds for all three marks.

While George was in awe of his good fortune, he kept his presence of mind. When the judges asked where he'd gotten the dog, George said, "He'd just trained the dog to pick up the Sunday paper" and he saw the announcement of the test and thought it might be fun.

Mary and Tripp went on to become quite a goose-hunting team and I got many begrudging reports about how Mary and "that dog" had cleaned up that day.

A nice tribute was written about George and can be read at 

http://www.blackamoorlabradors.com/Bragaw.htm

Eric


----------



## Jim Person (Jan 5, 2003)

I would say look into some guide dog,service dog,sar groups,even a pet home that might do some therapy dog stuff(nursing home,hospitals etc) , might not get money out of them but you would get a warm fuzzy feeling. Jim


----------



## Siouxz (Apr 12, 2004)

Heh, they are still purebred "retrievers" There have been some very nice Goldens to hunt over, especially upland game. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Well Chris, you have to admit, they are kinda cute.....











/Paul


----------



## RemsBPJasper (Apr 25, 2005)

Our family dog growing up, the reason I got my Jasper was because he had passed, was a Golden/Lab/Rhodesian Ridgeback (and then some probably) mix. He looked like a lab, dark yellow in color, and was huge. He had the big head, tall, if I recall weighed around 110 in his prime. His littermate looked like a golden, dark dark red, golden coat, shorter and much stockier(Another littermate looked just like a Rhodesian Ridgeback). They were both amazing dogs. Just pets, but absolutely good good dogs. Great dispositions. Good with kids, very calm and mellow, loved to play though and kept that kind of goofy puppy attitude with them. 

We assume my brother's dog now is Golden/Lab mix and she's great. She looks like a golden, darker red but not real dark. She too is super mellow (too mellow for me personally). She was an adoption and has basic OB and some retriever training. Not a lot of drive or birdiness in her though. But she's a real good mouser!! She'll catch them out in the field lol. She got put through FF though and gets taken hunting (not that we get anything). Real nice pet dog for them though.


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

For as long as I can remember, the cross between lab & golden in California has always been called a California Retriever. They make terrific hunting dogs and now Guide Dogs is combining the two breeds because they produce a slightly smaller dog that can fit more comfortably in buses, planes, etc., while still maintaining the excellent traits of both breeds.

I think you ought to get one Chris--good family dogs, too.

Suzanne B


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

I hunted years ago with a fellow that had some prime flooded cypress swamp off Lake Maurepas ,and he had a golden/lab that did a great job.What was really interesting is that when you would shoot a duck,the dog would put his head down and listen for the duck to hit in the swamp so when you sent him he would go straight to it.He could do it for multiple "marks" too.......He also would go to a nutria nest and kill the momma and one at a time bring you all the pups to put in the pot.yummmmmmy


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Bumping to the top....

Guys and gals, sorry that the janitor is pushing the rules here, but this is a pretty neat litter and after we go pick ours, I'm posting an ad for my buddy.

Afraid I'm tossing a little fresh-killed duck from the youth hunt for my next mutt-gundog. (and to replace Sammy and Max's deceased Luke dog)

Chris


----------



## jimmyp (Aug 21, 2008)

Had an Irish Setter Golden mix was a good pointer and the Golden added to the mix really helped to calm the Irish setter down I dont think you can go wrong with these pups.
its not like theyr part chow or somthing like that
jim


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold (Nov 12, 2005)

A yellow and gold mix twenty five years ago is the reason why I am in this game. What a helluva nice dog. My folks still talk about her.

Tip of the glass to "Dutchess."

Hand


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

This litter now has an ad in the "General Sporting" Classifieds section.

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?t=31787


Chris


----------



## Larkin (Feb 4, 2005)

Beautiful puppies, regardless of their "accidental" beginnings. :lol:


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

I'm sending someone that is interested but where are they located?


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Central Illinois - Shelbyville to be specific. South of Decatur.

Chris


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

They are gorgeous!


----------



## Furball (Feb 23, 2006)

Cute! Interesting that there appears to be both short and long-haired pups. They will make a lot of people very happy to have a new pup 
--Anney


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

They have such sweet faces!! Are you getting a little boy or a girl puppy, Chris? Please be sure to post pictures of the puppy and the boys!

Andy


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Very cute! Some could almost pass as a lab! HUGE feet!


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Chris
Just as a side note, one of my buddies who is blind just entered a training program to get his helper dog......that dog is a goldador.....
SW Guide dogs in florida uses them as one of the 5 "breeds" they accept for training.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Hey Corey,

Yeah, I saw that in some of the research I did for my buddy. The first generation cross is done on purpose to get seeing-eye dogs.

Pretty cool.

I think we dodged the bullet on this one. My wife is rethinking how much work she wants to do right now. Our house already has 16 non-human legs walking around inside it. This is the maximum leg-count that we agreed-to when we got married. I expect we will be down by 4 in the coming year, but until that happens, I think we're going to remain puppy free.

So, if anyone wants the red-collared, reddish-colored male, that was all over the duck I took down on Saturday, I think he's available!

Chris


----------



## Jennih40 (Nov 11, 2007)

TOO CUTE! You might let your friend know that lab/golden crosses are very sought after by many of the Service Organizations like Paws for a Cause and Guide Dogs For The Blind. With mom being a good working dog one of these little guys might grow up to make a huge contribution in someone's life. Just a thought.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Jennih40 said:


> TOO CUTE! You might let your friend know that lab/golden crosses are very sought after by many of the Service Organizations like Paws for a Cause and Guide Dogs For The Blind. With mom being a good working dog one of these little guys might grow up to make a huge contribution in someone's life. Just a thought.


They've been contacted. They have their own breeding programs and are not interested.

But it was a fun phone call and I learned some things.

Chris


----------



## RedHeadedHurricane (Oct 10, 2008)

Chris Atkinson said:


> They've been contacted. They have their own breeding programs and are not interested.
> 
> But it was a fun phone call and I learned some things.
> 
> Chris


I gaurantee!


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

BTW
My blind buddy told this to me so I don't feel bad passing it on

Why don't blind people skydive....








































It scares the crap out of the dog


----------



## Fowl Play WA (Sep 16, 2008)

badbullgator said:


> BTW
> My blind buddy told this to me so I don't feel bad passing it on
> 
> Why don't blind people skydive....
> ...


:roll::lol:


----------

